# R.I.P. Maya



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

My red veiltail betta has passed away this afternoon. There are still his bubble nests around the top of the aquarium. I noticed he was bloated or bigger and wouldn't eat his pellets. Could he have ate snails and that caused him to die? I have mini pond snails. I noticed a drop in their numbers. I would like to know as much as possible what the cause of death could have been. I had him for two years or more. The water was clean. I'll miss him.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Aww... sorry for your loss. I don't know what could have caused him to die, though. Sorry.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry!  At least he had a good life, I'd take away some snails if I were you.
S.I.P. Maya


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you! You think the snails are sick or carry something harmful in them, is that why you would take them away?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

You have my condolences. :blueworry:


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Lost another one...*

I lost another one today- I feel for you! I'm sorry- SIP Maya!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

S.I.P Maya....may you swim happily under the rainbow bridge.


----------

